# Who loves staffordshire bull terrier's



## paleoherp (Mar 21, 2009)

How good are Stafford's.
This is our No.1 stud dog, _Rocky_, should be available for stud august 2010, top aust blood line, DNA clear for HC and L2Hga and both parents hip scored.


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2009)

wow so gorgeous! u got more pics?


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 21, 2009)

My son Callum and Rocky


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2009)

aw he looks like a real sooky la la lol!
i really havent seen such a stunner before! i wish i had the room for one of them!


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 21, 2009)

One of the most affectionate dogs you will ever find :lol:


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 21, 2009)

They don't take up much room, he is an inside dog. He is like one of the kids


----------



## missllama (Mar 21, 2009)

yea he just has that look in his eyes like he would be such a nice natured dog!!
i want one of his puppies! lol

absolutely gorgeous dog tho congrats on having him!


----------



## Parko (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah damn not another dog thread, this snake site has gone to the dogs and cats. Yeah nice puppy woof woof.
Just kidding it really is a nice puppy woof woof.


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 21, 2009)

hehehehehe he looks great much like my bitch she an am staf


----------



## Colhunter (Mar 21, 2009)

*Love em*

My boy, Pedigree, awesome lines, UK champions. Pure Black except 3 white hairs


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 21, 2009)

Hehehehe I like staffies

[video=youtube;2At3fZqxOdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2At3fZqxOdU[/video]


----------



## gravitation (Mar 21, 2009)

i doooo.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 21, 2009)

im a fan of staffie's, what are the parents hip scores paleoherp? has rocky had his hips done yet?


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 21, 2009)

Beaut pic's people  
I love staffs they are awesome lil dogs.Cant fault them and they are sooo cute to match


----------



## christo (Mar 21, 2009)

I guess their mothers love them.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 21, 2009)

This is my boy Duncan. Best dog ever. He loves everyone and is an inside dog. He's 4 now. More like a kid than a dog.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 21, 2009)

Never really loved staffies, but i almost fell in love with one when i chased these kids off that were beating it with sticks. The owner recognised his bark a few days later.
There are many many people here who own staffies, wouldnt be pure lines or anything. It seems to be a buisness move for people here to buy staffies to breed for profit, and when no one pays $350+ for a mongrel bred pup they knock them on the head... So sad.


----------



## bulionz (Mar 22, 2009)

this is harvey hes camera shi but hes abit older now about 2 more years but he still looks the same


----------



## yeldarb (Mar 22, 2009)

staffies you have to love them, this is a pic of our girl Jazz. 


but we are eagerly waiting for another staffy for Jazz and us. not to long now, the litter is due next week. i can't wait, we have pick of the litter. but the time is dragging on to long. but the wait will be worth it in the end.
Cheers Brad


----------



## toddy1964 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is sumo, bloody champion.


----------



## Kaaza (Mar 22, 2009)

here is a pic of me boy when he was a pup


----------



## souldoubt (Mar 22, 2009)

They are awesome dogs, one of the best breeds you will get providing that you treat them right. My uncle had a blue heelerXstaffy - she was more like a staffy with blue heeler colouring and energy, she was such a great dog.....totally insane (eg. running full bolt into fences when chasing a tennis ball) but great nevertheless.


----------



## innocent (Mar 22, 2009)

Very cute this is my brothers little staffy that they have just bought.. his name is Max gee he is cheeky..lol


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 22, 2009)

cute, great personalities, do your dogs try to talk to you? some make the weirdest jibbering sounds i have ever heard..very vocal.


----------



## grub73 (Mar 22, 2009)

staffys are the best dog out


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 22, 2009)

Am actually considering getting a staffy at the moment.Am after either a red, fawn or black and white preferably from a NSW breeder.


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 22, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> im a fan of staffie's, what are the parents hip scores paleoherp? has rocky had his hips done yet?



Yeah I can't remember off the top of my head, got it written down somewhere, and no I haven't had Rocky done yet and I'm not sure if I will bother, my vet, Dr Shane Simpson was telling me that the hip scoring test has been in place for the last 35 years but the incidence of hip problems has not decreased. there is a new test available in Au, but theirs only a handful of vets that are qualified to do it as it requires further study's.


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gotta love staffies, never looked back once i got mine

this is boss when he was a pup, couldnt find a recent pic he is about 12 months old now


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Mar 22, 2009)

paleoherp said:


> Yeah I can't remember off the top of my head, got it written down somewhere, and no I haven't had Rocky done yet and I'm not sure if I will bother, my vet, Dr Shane Simpson was telling me that the hip scoring test has been in place for the last 35 years but the incidence of hip problems has not decreased. there is a new test available in Au, but theirs only a handful of vets that are qualified to do it as it requires further study's.



don't you have copies of there certificates? seeming that you are offering stud services in the future, any serious breeding wanting there bitch to be serviced would want to have all the relevant health checks, pedigree & paperwork.
it has been proven that screening through xrays and breeding only from healthy stock have reduced hereditary hip dysplasia. There are environmental factors aswell but if you can reduce it as much as you can I don't see it being a waste of time at all. even if the severity of the hip dysplasia is decreased from breeding from healthy stock is a bonus and palming off the xray is not going to help reduce hip dysplasia in the future.
The system in Australia is still very young and we have a long way to go compared to other countries. Australia started grading hips 20 years ago but it has only become compulsory since 2000 with the introduction of the AVA / ANKC canine hip & elbow dysplasia scheme (CHEDS). Im not sure on the new test your talking about but Ive heard of another treatment, juvenile pubic symphysidesis (JPS). Is that what your talking about?


----------



## haymista (Mar 23, 2009)

Mate grown up with staffies all my life, mum used to breed them. below is Jessie and her son, Bean. They are the most loyal pet you can find. Great guard dogs too, although mine dont exactly get along with anything other than staffies (besides humans of course) staffies are really something special


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 23, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> don't you have copies of there certificates? seeming that you are offering stud services in the future, any serious breeding wanting there bitch to be serviced would want to have all the relevant health checks, pedigree & paperwork.
> it has been proven that screening through xrays and breeding only from healthy stock have reduced hereditary hip dysplasia. There are environmental factors aswell but if you can reduce it as much as you can I don't see it being a waste of time at all. even if the severity of the hip dysplasia is decreased from breeding from healthy stock is a bonus and palming off the xray is not going to help reduce hip dysplasia in the future.
> The system in Australia is still very young and we have a long way to go compared to other countries. Australia started grading hips 20 years ago but it has only become compulsory since 2000 with the introduction of the AVA / ANKC canine hip & elbow dysplasia scheme (CHEDS). Im not sure on the new test your talking about but Ive heard of another treatment, juvenile pubic symphysidesis (JPS). Is that what your talking about?



As far as the hip scoring goes I can only tell you what my vet told me and that is that the current tests in Australia are potentially flawed and there was a new test developed in the USA but I don't remember what the test is called and if I do decide to offer him for stud then no doubt I will probably have the new test done. Dr Shane Simpson is one of the only vets in Australia currently qualified to do so.
I am not an expert in breeding dogs, again I can only tell you what my vet has told me.
Any way here is a look at his blood line.
Cheers
Jason.


----------



## Jezzer (Mar 23, 2009)

Our lil Lennox, definately one of the family! a better natured dog you will not find ~ all they need is love....


----------



## smeejason (Mar 23, 2009)

can tell you all those dogs are good. I was at Warree kennels on friday. i used to breed with Mark Bootle (Warree)known him for 20 yrs. i saw warree Red wallace being born and he was a good dog have not seen many better for red dogs( i shared and bred mark's other line they had more old school temperement).i wil put my house and kids none of the Warree dogs have any problems..


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 23, 2009)

I love staffies  They have so much personality


----------



## gozz (Mar 23, 2009)

smeejason said:


> can tell you all those dogs are good. I was at Warree kennels on friday. i used to breed with Mark Bootle (Warree)known him for 20 yrs. i saw warree Red wallace being born and he was a good dog have not seen many better for red dogs( i shared and bred mark's other line they had more old school temperement).i wil put my house and kids none of the Warree dogs have any problems..


Mark does bred the best reds i have seen in comfermation ,alot of my mates have bought his dogs lines. If i was going to get a red it would be from him for sure.
cheers


----------



## amazonian (Mar 23, 2009)

Heres a pic of my guys as pups.
They would be 2 years old now and are very solid dogs.
Unfortunately I sold the female interstate sometime ago due to personal reasons.

*Male:* Tai AKA Lord Of Orient (black brindle) is down from Grand Ch: Boldhart Booker Bates etc.

*Female:* Gem AKA Tigers Gem (tiger brindle) is down from a long list of champs & grand champs also.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont forget the staffy X's here is a beautiful BALL MAD no nutz dog named 'ROLY'...love him to bits ...


----------



## Tojo (Mar 23, 2009)

Wonderful breed,very loyal and happy go luucky dogs!I have had staffys for most of my life and bred them for ten yrs and never had any trouble selling them to familys.They love people lol!This is a pic of 'Boss' !


----------



## paleoherp (Mar 23, 2009)

There are Staffy Breeders, then there are Staffy Breeders. I spent 3 or 4 months researching breeders before I made my decision, which is a must if you are going to spend the big bucks.


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> Am actually considering getting a staffy at the moment.Am after either a red, fawn or black and white preferably from a NSW breeder.




rams..... just remind me to get you the number of a guy i know that breeds champion staffies in nsw

nice pics guys  gotta love staffs... i'll post some pics of my girl when i change computers 


KEEP THE PICS COMING


----------



## amazonian (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't go past Boldhart or Tykabul kennels.
Awsome lines for SBT in my oppinion. Just have to take a look online to see their achievements & feedback.


----------



## Muffin (Mar 29, 2009)

woa cute pics


----------



## RELLIK81 (Mar 29, 2009)

i love all staffys...i personaly prefer American staffordshire terriers but SBT's are good aswell....


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 31, 2009)

Staffies are so cute, but English bull terriers are my fav. Dont have any electronic pics of one i had years ago.


----------



## JRM75 (Apr 23, 2009)

heres my little girl jessie


----------



## jacorin (May 8, 2009)

hi,i have an 18 mth old brindle male FTGH,he's desexed,up to date immunization,friendly as,loves kids,unfortunately he also loves birds- he got to a cpl of ours - not fond of our dalmo tho,so he has to go.

he was given to us,so we are looking to give him to a good home in return

we are in the Newcastle area


----------

